# help identifying 30 year old shower faucet



## tonyvlx (Oct 30, 2005)

Need to replace cartridge in this faucet.not sure of the make


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

My first guess that it's made by Delta. Take the center knob off and then pull the two screws that's holding the plate on it. Once you pull the plate, the cartridge should have a black housing that's mounted into the brass part of the fixture with 4 screws.

My second guess is that it's made by Moen.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

tedanderson said:


> My first guess that it's made by Delta. Take the center knob off and then pull the two screws that's holding the plate on it. Once you pull the plate, the cartridge should have a black housing that's mounted into the brass part of the fixture with 4 screws.
> 
> My second guess is that it's made by Moen.[/QOUTE]
> 
> Screw location and spacing looks like Delta.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep---remove the handle and the cover plate--post a picture when you have the valve exposed---Looks like a Moen (but I can't really tell with the handle blocking the view)


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

With good lighting, double-check the trim plate for an etched logo - they're easy to overlook.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sell them a new shower valve.
It look like a Delta but hard to tell for sure.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> With good lighting, double-check the trim plate for an etched logo - they're easy to overlook.


Unless it's been replaced by an aftermarket plate


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

m1911 said:


> Unless it's been replaced by an aftermarket plate


Yeah, maybe, but..... 

Another way to determine is to check another bathroom for the same....maybe there is a handle screw cap..if so, read it or post a pic.

Another way..if vanity fixture is same period, chances are it's same manufacturer...check that, too for logos, etc.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Peerless.

Tom


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Taking the trim off and taking a picture of the valve itself would make this game a little easier.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Taking the trim off and taking a picture of the valve itself would make this game a little easier.


But where's the fun in that?


----------

